

The Story of Mel, a Real Programmer - z0a
http://www.cs.utah.edu/~elb/folklore/mel.html

======
informatimago
See also The Story of Mac, a Lazy Junior Programmer:
[http://www.gigamonkeys.com/book/macros-defining-your-
own.htm...](http://www.gigamonkeys.com/book/macros-defining-your-own.html#the-
story-of-mac-a-just-so-story)

;-)

